# Doctors Appointment Friday



## mrjimmy08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, I havent been diagnosed with IBS but i have the symptoms of it and know i proberly do.I only decided to go since i saw you can get pills for it in lloyds pharmacy but they said its best to see your doctor first.What will the doc most likely do?thanks


----------



## GraceyT_123 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey...The doctor will probably have a feel and listen to your stomach and ask you to do a stool test to see if its not an infection or something viral! Nothing too embarassing really!!Thats as far as i've got with my doctor as I was only told I had it last week!Hope that helps


----------



## mandyj (Mar 12, 2008)

hi mrjimmy08the appt. will probably last 10-15 minutes if you're a "new" patient to him.he/she will want to know you symptoms, how long they've been going on and your medical history of colon cancer ect.he/she will probably do a quick "abdomen check" to make sure there is nothing out of the ordinary sticking or protruding outward.most likely a blood test and/or stool test will be done.the most important thing is to be honest w/the dr. they should be understanding, helpful and show concern, let us know how it goes!-miranda


----------

